# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Disa mendime - thënie të miat

## projekti21_dk

1. Për shtetin
Rinia është ardhmëria e një vendi. Një shtet që investon për ta përparuar rininë e që përkujdeset për të do të thotë se ka investuar në ardhmërinë e vet. Lum si ai që e di këtë thesar.

2. Për prindërit e rinj
Kur të të shkojë ndërmend se sa ti askush nuk i do fëmijët e vet, kujtohu njëherë se, në mos më shumë po kaq të kanë dashur edhe ty prindërit e tu.

3. Për krijuesit
Krijimi është pjesë e shpirtit të njeriut. Nëse dikush të dhuron diçka nga krijimtaria e tij, falënderoje në mënyrë të veçantë, sepse të ka falur një pjesë të shpirtit të vet.

----------


## ylli_pr

Pajtohem plotesisht me tezet tua Z. Adem Gashi. Keto teza apo mendime jane shume te verteta.

----------


## ILMGAP

> 3. Për krijuesit
> Krijimi është pjesë e shpirtit të njeriut. Nëse dikush të dhuron diçka nga krijimtaria e tij, falënderoje në mënyrë të veçantë, sepse të ka falur një pjesë të shpirtit të vet.


kjo me pelqeu ....... te komplimentoj.

----------


## alda09

Per PRINDERIT e rinj. mese e vertet.

----------


## projekti21_dk

4. Nëse do ta njohësh njeriun - jepi pozitë. Pozita (funksioni, posti ) për njeriun është rëntgeni/ultrazëri më i përsosur që e nxjerr në shesh shpirtin e tij.  Fatkeqësisht, mbi 98 % e të skanuarve, nga ”engjej” - të maskuar, do të dalin shejtanë katranë e me brirë - realë.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> 3. Për krijuesit
> Krijimi është pjesë e shpirtit të njeriut. Nëse dikush të dhuron diçka nga krijimtaria e tij, falënderoje në mënyrë të veçantë, sepse të ka falur një pjesë të shpirtit të vet.


*Përshëndetje miku im i vjetër...
Edhe pse e kam lexuar më herët këtë mendim të Juaj, sërish e lexova me shumë ëndje, meçenëse është mendim për t'u admiruar...*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Përshëndetje miku im i vjetër...
> Edhe pse e kam lexuar më herët këtë mendim të Juaj, sërish e lexova me shumë ëndje, meçenëse është mendim për t'u admiruar...*


Të felminedrit Agim miku. 
Këte mendim për herë të parë publikisht në këtë forum e kam përdorur pikërisht të ndërrimorët, me rastin kur ma pate dërguar një përmbledhje me poezitë tua.

----------


## USA NR1

> 1. Për shtetin
> Rinia është ardhmëria e një vendi. Një shtet që investon për ta përparuar rininë e që përkujdeset për të do të thotë se ka investuar në ardhmërinë e vet. Lum si ai që e di këtë thesar.
> 
> 2. Për prindërit e rinj
> Kur të të shkojë ndërmend se sa ti askush nuk i do fëmijët e vet, kujtohu njëherë se, në mos më shumë po kaq të kanë dashur edhe ty prindërit e tu.
> 
> 3. Për krijuesit
> Krijimi është pjesë e shpirtit të njeriut. Nëse dikush të dhuron diçka nga krijimtaria e tij, falënderoje në mënyrë të veçantë, sepse të ka falur një pjesë të shpirtit të vet.


me lere pa text,vetem nje pershendetje te ngrohte per ty Ademgashi

----------

projekti21_dk (11-06-2018)

----------


## projekti21_dk

> me lere pa text,vetem nje pershendetje te ngrohte per ty Ademgashi


Të faleminderit USA NR1

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje Z Adem.thenje te qelluara dhe me vlere per ata qe kuptojn,po shtoj nje thenjen te nenes sime.
Nese mendon se dashuria yte ndaj prinderit eshte me e madhe se e tyre ndaj teje,mos haro se dhembja e tyre ndaj teje i kalon kufijt.......*

----------


## VOLSIV

> 1. Për shtetin
> Rinia është ardhmëria e një vendi. Një shtet që investon për ta përparuar rininë e që përkujdeset për të do të thotë se ka investuar në ardhmërinë e vet. Lum si ai që e di këtë thesar.
> 
> 2. Për prindërit e rinj
> Kur të të shkojë ndërmend se sa ti askush nuk i do fëmijët e vet, kujtohu njëherë se, në mos më shumë po kaq të kanë dashur edhe ty prindërit e tu.
> 
> 3. Për krijuesit
> Krijimi është pjesë e shpirtit të njeriut. Nëse dikush të dhuron diçka nga krijimtaria e tij, falënderoje në mënyrë të veçantë, sepse të ka falur një pjesë të shpirtit të vet.


>>> Me e bukur qenka firma per mendimin tim.

*"Mendjet e mëdha diskutojnë ide; mesataret-ngjarje; të voglat -njerëz....*

----------


## projekti21_dk

Shpesh kur dëgjoj të flitet për korrupsionin dhe për dukuri të tjera negative më bie ndërmend një kallëzim popullor: 

Kur mali u ankua se po e priste sopata, i thanë: 
“Fajin e ke Aë se bishti është yti”. 

Fatkeqësisht ne me shtetin bashkëpunojmë të shumtën e herës vetëm në aspektin negativ!!

----------


## projekti21_dk

8. Mitet sa më të errëta të paraqiten aq më bindëse janë. Fatkeqësisht janë fakte të lindura nga djallëzia e të diturve dhe të pranuara nga shtresa më e ulët shoqërore.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mendoj se ne shqiptarët jemi militantët më fanatikë në botë. Ne nuk duan tjetër realitet që del jashtë militantizmit tonë. Për këtë ideal militant tonin jemi në gjendje të prishim miqësinë edhe me shokët më të ngushtë. Sa turp!

----------


## e panjohura

*Ai-ajo qe per politik prish miqesin,ata nuk kan qene miq kurr!*

----------


## projekti21_dk

Temat tabu i krijojnë njerëzit që kanë faje. Ky grup njerëzish për të fshehur të metat e veta krijojnë dicka që sduhet të flitet - tabu që mos të bisedohet e mos të ketë fërkime rreth gabimeve e lëshimeve të tyre që të shumtën e herës janë shumë të mëdha.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Urim i veçantë
Pendim, Falje, kërkim Falje

Të dashur miq, ndonëse ju kam uruar edhe një herë, në këto momente, sdi si më erdhi në mendje fjala e urtë daneze: Njeriu të kaluarën nuk mund ta ndryshojë, por të ardhem  po. Kjo fjalë më shtyri të mendoj shpejt e shpejt ngjarjet nga viti që lamë pas dhe doli se kisha pasur një vit me shumë përpjeta e tatëpjeta, me çaste të lumtura e me çaste jo shumë të lumtura, me mirëkuptime e me keqkuptime, se dikujt i kisha hyrë në hak dhe se dikush më kishte hyrë në hak...

Prapë fjala e urtë daneze më erdhi në shërbim:... të ardhmen mund ta ndryshsosh ..., fundja mund ti prijësh për të mirë. Atëherë mora këtë vendim që të jua them edhe juve, miq të dashur:

1. Pendohem për gjithë të këqijat që kam bërë, ( nuk ka gjë më fisnike se të pendohesh )
2. Do ti fal të gjithë ata që kanë gabime ndaj meje. ( nuk ka gjë më madhështore se të falësh )
3. Kërkoj të falur botërisht ndaj gjithë atyre që i kam lënduar, që ua kam prishur ditën e që kam bërë gabime të paqëllimshme ndaj tyre. 


Dhe për fund, miq të dashur, më lejoni të ju uroj:
12 muaj lumturi,
52 javë qetesi,
365 ditë dashuri, 
8.760 orë paqe,
525.600 minuta sukses,
31.536.000 sekonda miqësi.


Gëzuar Vitin e Ri
2 0 1 1
Le të jetë ky vit i realizimit të dëshirave tua 
personale, familjare dhe kombëtare.

----------


## projekti21_dk

ÇKA QUHET VDEKJE E RËNDË

Nuk quhet e rëndë vdekja që është shkaktuar nga një krim sado barbar të ketë qenë. 

Vdekje e rëndë quhet ajo kur shkon për ngushëllime për të vdekurin dhe ndihesh keq duke mos ditur çfarë të thuash për të, përveç fjalës "ngushëllime"!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Të shumtën e herës hipokrizia vjen si pasojë e frikës ( frikës se të mungon guximi - je frikacak ta thuash të vërtetën dhe frikës se mos humb tjetrin a masën pse flet të vërtetën ) në përballje me realitetitin. 
Të sharë do të jenë të dytë: si guximtari, si hipokriti, por me një ndryshim. 
Guximtari do të shahet derisa të dalë e vërteta në shesh dhe aty ndërpritet sharja, ndërkaq hipokriti do të shahet pasi të dalë në shesh e vërteta, por fatkeqësisht sharja ndaj tij do të zgjasë shumë dhe mbi të gjitha hipokrizia e tij mund të jetë me pasoja për dikë.

----------


## projekti21_dk

_Njeriu gjatë jetës ”kalon” nëpër dy familje: familja e fëmijërisë ( prindër, vëllëzër e motra ) dhe familja që krijon vetë pasi të martohet.

- Lum si ai që deri në vdekje i mban në harmoni, lidhje të ngushtë këto dy familje.

- Turp dhe mjer si ai që pasi krijon familjen e dytë harron të parën! 
_

----------

